# Advice please, schools, etc



## ashnaisbitt (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi there!

My husband and I are planning on moving to Dubai in January. I have loads of questions!
The most important thing is finding a school for my 5 year old daughter who is in Year 1 at the moment. I don't seem to be getting anywhere emailing and am really worried we won't be able to get her in anywhere, does anyone have any advice please?
I would also love some general advice on nice areas to live, how to meet people, if there are any parent and toddler/baby clubs, what to wear, etc.

Am very excited but really nervous too!! Is it nice living out in Dubai?

Thank you!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you read the thread that says "READ THIS BEFORE POSTING"

What schools have you contacted through email and gotten no responses from? There is a school thread in that thread as well. I wouldnt worry but would get working on it. There are many expats always coming and going. Where are you going to be working? Most people try to choose a school semi based on where they live vs work.


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

We are about to move to Dubai ourselves. My children are a bit older, but I found the same trouble as you when contacting schools from abroad - got very little response and all I was hearing about were the waitlists, so I was a little panicked.
We ended up hiring an educational consultant. I think someone posted her email on here. She has been FABULOUS...worth every penny to us! She took a long time consulting with us to determine the best school for our childrens' needs, and then she did all the liaising with the school registrars - in the end both our daughters were placed at our number 1 choice school (that was waitlisted and one of the schools that didn't even return my enquiries)! We are thrilled!

I'm not sure if it is ok to post her email details here (even though this is where I got it from) - don't want to go against any board tou...however, if you make 5 posts, I will be able to send you a private message with her contact details. I know she wouldn't mind me passing it on.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ashnaisbitt said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My husband and I are planning on moving to Dubai in January. I have loads of questions!
> The most important thing is finding a school for my 5 year old daughter who is in Year 1 at the moment. I don't seem to be getting anywhere emailing and am really worried we won't be able to get her in anywhere, does anyone have any advice please? - Registration opens in January for the school year beginning in September. You will be arriving at the right time. There are a lot of good schools in Dubai but it all depends on your preferences, where do you want to live, what is your budget, what sort of curriculum are you looking for, etc.I would also love some general advice on nice areas to live, how to meet people, if there are any parent and toddler/baby clubs, what to wear, etc. -
> ...


Answers above in blue. Good luck!


----------



## ashnaisbitt (Nov 16, 2010)

tdzankl said:


> We are about to move to Dubai ourselves. My children are a bit older, but I found the same trouble as you when contacting schools from abroad - got very little response and all I was hearing about were the waitlists, so I was a little panicked.
> We ended up hiring an educational consultant. I think someone posted her email on here. She has been FABULOUS...worth every penny to us! She took a long time consulting with us to determine the best school for our childrens' needs, and then she did all the liaising with the school registrars - in the end both our daughters were placed at our number 1 choice school (that was waitlisted and one of the schools that didn't even return my enquiries)! We are thrilled!
> 
> I'm not sure if it is ok to post her email details here (even though this is where I got it from) - don't want to go against any board tou...however, if you make 5 posts, I will be able to send you a private message with her contact details. I know she wouldn't mind me passing it on.



Hi, Thanks for that. I would love her contact details please and if you don't mind could you give me a rough idea of the cost? I will post 5 times. Thamks again.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm curious, why would you pay someone who has never met your child, good money to tell you which school she should go to? Isn't that your job and responsibility as a parent? 

You are basically placing your child's future at the hands of an outsider. Is this consultant going to be attending Parent Teacher conferences as well or are you going to pay someone else to do that on your behalf?


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm curious, why would you pay someone who has never met your child, good money to tell you which school she should go to? Isn't that your job and responsibility as a parent?
> 
> You are basically placing your child's future at the hands of an outsider. Is this consultant going to be attending Parent Teacher conferences as well or are you going to pay someone else to do that on your behalf?


Actually, hiring a professional consultant to help you make the best decision about your child's education is in NO way the same as having someone tell us which school our child should attend. That is not what a consultant does. And I take issue with the implication that I am an irresponsible parent because I found myself overwhelmed with the vast amount of choice there is in schools here in Dubai, piled on by the fact that we had very little notice of our move, so time is of the essence. So, isn't it MORE responsible to trust a professional to help guide us in our decision? - someone who has lived in Dubai for many many years, is a former teacher herself, has relationships with the registrars at the schools and is very tuned in to the different 'climates' within all of the schools....someone who took a lot of time consulting with our family, going over our personal and academic history to help us narrow down our choices. She in no way told us what school our child needed to attend. We narrowed it down to the ones that fit our specific needs,, and then when we visited Dubai, she personally took us on tours of several of them so we could be even more informed...from there she was able to liaise with the registrar of OUR top choices on our behalf, considering we are still overseas and present our family personally to our choice of school....that gave us a leg up in regards to the wait lists (which is no secret can be a bit tricky in Dubai).

Would you move to foreign land and purchase real estate for your family to live in without consulting a professional? Someone who is experienced, knows the neighbourhoods and can help you decide which areas you want to live in and help you avoid the bad ones?? This is exactly what we are doing here!

Your comment about placing our child's future in the hands of an outsider, and paying someone to attend parent teacher conferences is just ludicrous! It's quite the opposite...we took a great deal of time and consideration into choosing a school for our children. Utilizing the services of a professional that was able to secure both of our children a spot at a school that is waitlisted in both of our required grade levels went very far to help ease our minds about our decision to accept the opportunity in Dubai. To us, the wellbeing and the education of our children is the driving force behind our expat lifestyle and consumes the greatest amount of our time and energy in the process of each relocation.

Judgemental much?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

tdzankl said:


> Would you move to foreign land and purchase real estate for your family to live in without consulting a professional? Someone who is experienced, knows the neighbourhoods and can help you decide which areas you want to live in and help you avoid the bad ones?? This is exactly what we are doing here!


You just compared your child to a piece of real estate!

Seems like whatever this consultant did for you, you could've done for yourself. I just find it odd but I guess this is what the expat lifestyle is all about....paying people money to do what we as parents should be doing...fits in well with the nanny culture in Dubai too!

Besides, I wasn't asking you this question. I just found it ridiculous that the OP would post 4 meaningless numbered posts just so he/she can get the details of an educational consultant without even picking up the phone and asking the schools first why they haven't bothered to return his/her emails!


----------



## ashnaisbitt (Nov 16, 2010)

How rude are you? 

Thanks for the info Tracey x


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually Pamela, I think you are the one making ridiculous comparisons. My point was that I wouldn't hesitate to hire a professional to help me choose an appropriate neighbourhood to live in....so why is it that far fetched to think that I would hire a HIGHLY recommended professional to help me decide which school would be the best fit for our child (which to me is of even greater importance than where to live).

You are assuming many things here, incorrectly...I sensed the OP was feeling very similar to how I was when we first started this journey - it is difficult to get connected with schools and make these decisions when we are often doing so from a different country/time zone...and I know from personal experience, that you do NOT get a lot of quality information from the schools in Dubai through email and the phone - that is WHEN you can even get a response....they are far more responsive if you are able to do it all FROM Dubai....but I'm sure as heck not going to pull my children out of their current excellent school, pick up and arrive in Dubai without knowing they have placement at a quality school there....and how else am I expected to figure out what the quality schools are? What the student/parent/teacher dynamics are of the schools? These are important, and absolutely impossible to determine when you are not in Dubai, or are just visiting for a short time to try to make these arrangements.

And - believe me, I tried desperately to do what this consultant did on my own - before I broke down and contacted her.....she accomplished what I did not stand the chance of doing on my own...

This has absolutely nothing to do with paying someone to do what parents should be doing...I've never had a nanny, or a maid ( and don't intend to in Dubai either).....and you really have no idea how many phone calls and emails the OP has already sent out before turning to us for help - NOT judgement!

I guess it is safe to assume then, that your transition to Dubai was very smooth, you had no trouble deciding which school to enroll your children in and then once you chose one, you didn't end up on a waitlist?? If so, then count yourself lucky...because since we started dealing with this particular relocation, I have met and been in contact with more people with frustrations similar to myself and the OP's...which is how I had the consultant recommended to me....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ashnaisbitt said:


> How rude are you?
> 
> Thanks for the info Tracey x


But I do have a point. 

You were too excited at the prospect of having someone else do all the legwork for you to even notice the other responses, including mine.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...133-advice-please-schools-etc.html#post405106

Just out of curiosity, how many schools did you apply to and how many did you actually call to follow up?


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

You are welcome ashnaisbitt. Good luck in making the decision and finding placement. I can't tell you what a relief it is for us to know that when we arrive, our children do have placement at a good school. That was the hugest stress of all, since it's such an important decision! Now, when we arrive we can focus on exploring our new home together and enjoying Dubai before they start school in January.

I hope it goes well for you too!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I must concur with pamela, I can't believe that you would employ a consultant to make such life changing recomendations for you.

The ONLY way to go, is to come here, suss it out yourself.

If you want the principal's (head masters in old money)'s direct contact details, at Jumeriah Primary School, contact me. I GUARANTEE, your kid will be accepted, and no, I don't want paying.


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Off point*

Nobody asked any of you to pass comment or judgment. The post was asking for recommendations, inter alia, schools. Can you people not stick to the point and why do you have to be so rude. If the poster asked "what do you think about hiring a professional to assist with school placement", then you could feel free to dive in with your bitter, narrow minded (and perhaps jealous) commentary...BUT that was not the question that was asked. 

The poster was not seeking to duck the legwork required to find a school, but was seeking to give her child the best advantage by gathering all the info she possibly could, from as many sources as she could. Hence posting on the board, reading the sticky and hiring an advisor. Top marks to her for exploring all available avenues. Bottom marks to you for turning the issue into something it wasn't supposed to be and leaving me with a thoroughly unpleasant taste in my mouth.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Guys

Please be respectful when asking questions and answering queries. This thread is heading in the direction of a slanging match and will be closed if this persist.

When asking questions, posting answering & receiving responses, we all have to accept that every one has differing opinions, which may not necessarily mirror our own. That's whole point of the discussion - to find additional information, which may or may not be useful and which we may or may not agree with.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone for popcorn?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I only come on here for the slanging matches!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wandabug said:


> I only come on here for the slanging matches!!


And I'm sure you're hardly ever disappointed.


----------



## ashnaisbitt (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies folks!
Andy I would love the contact details for the head at Jumeriah Primary School, it is one of the schools I have looked at online but have been unable to get a response from. I assume you have children there, how do you find it?


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

The highest stress of our relo was ensuring our children were well sorted with their school. We also called/mailed several with no joy so we came here for a week to have a first hand look. It made all the difference and we looked at several schools before deciding on Gems Wellington International off of Shk Zayed. It's an easy commute, the curriculum is solid and my children loved being part of the decision. Then we had first day stress - it's not the UK, they don't know anyone, etc but it was far worse for Mum and Dad then it was for them - they loved it and are thriving. Good luck, it's not like home where folks are responsive to email, calls, voice mail, etc - you need to be on the ground to get the comfort factor for yourself IMHO.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

miami_hurricanes said:


> The highest stress of our relo was ensuring our children were well sorted with their school. We also called/mailed several with no joy so we came here for a week to have a first hand look. It made all the difference and we looked at several schools before deciding on Gems Wellington International off of Shk Zayed. It's an easy commute, the curriculum is solid and my children loved being part of the decision. Then we had first day stress - it's not the UK, they don't know anyone, etc but it was far worse for Mum and Dad then it was for them - they loved it and are thriving. Good luck, it's not like home where folks are responsive to email, calls, voice mail, etc - you need to be on the ground to get the comfort factor for yourself IMHO.



I completely agree with you. Everything is online in the UK and there are always helpful websites, with a vast array of information. Unfortunately, a lot of people do not understand that the UAE is different and unfortunately, if you want something done, you simply have to be proactive and put in the effort and in cases like yours, it may even involve spending money on a trip just to follow up in person.
It's actually a good lesson because once here, every time you want something done, the phone becomes your best friend and you end up wasting countless hours chasing someone to get it done!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ashnaisbitt said:


> Thanks for the replies folks!
> Andy I would love the contact details for the head at Jumeriah Primary School, it is one of the schools I have looked at online but have been unable to get a response from. I assume you have children there, how do you find it?


Post once more (you need 5) and then send me a private message...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But they have to be actual post and not nonsense just to get to the post count.


----------



## ashnaisbitt (Nov 16, 2010)

In response to your earlier question I have emailed every single british school in dubai. I have had one response informing me that there are 15 children already on the waiting list for Year One. I have tried to call every single school on the list as well.

That makes 5.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ashnaisbitt said:


> In response to your earlier question I have emailed every single british school in dubai. I have had one response informing me that there are 15 children already on the waiting list for Year One. I have tried to call every single school on the list as well.
> 
> That makes 5.


That is part of the reason why you sometimes need to follow up emails. There are that many children on the waiting and that many parents emailing everyday, asking for information, that it is sometimes just easier to ignore all the emails. Your child may actually be quite gifted but without the parent taking that extra step, the school will never know that. There is really nothing that sets apart one email from another, out of the hundreds that the schools surely receive.

As an example, I work in construction and we receive a number of emails on a daily basis from contractors and consultants asking to be considered for our projects. Most of these emails end up being deleted (no one has the time read through that many brochures!) and the only people who make a headway are the ones that call and follow up on their original email - for their trouble, we may ask them to come in for a meeting, do a bit more research about them and then decide that they are quite capable and add them to the list, etc. It's the same principle as making a number of speculative job applications - if you follow up, sometimes you get lucky.

You're obviously putting quite a bit of effort in, so best of luck. I hope you manage to get your children enrolled in the school of your choice.


----------

